
Charts & Graphics: 10 excellent books - Anon84
http://www.cbsolution.net/roller/ontarget/entry/charts_graphics_10_excellent_books
======
lkozma
I find Tufte's "Envisioning Information" the most valuable (missing from the
list).

------
dandelany
This is a great list. David McCandless' recent book _The Visual Miscellaneum_
does not quite fit in with these books - it's not instructional and has no
"theory". But it's a beautiful book full of great examples of data
visualization, enough to get any designer's creative juices flowing. I highly
recommend it.

[http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/2009/the-visual-
miscel...](http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/2009/the-visual-
miscellaneum/)

------
dododoo
one missing book: beautiful data <http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596157128>

often to get the right visual it is important to first realize the kind of
data available---this book drives that home.

------
papersmith
I just borrowed "The Visual Display of Quantitative Information" by Tufte.

